# BDS At IIDC Or IMDC ?



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey everyone please tell me which private college In Islamabad is best for BDS. I have a UHS aggregate of 67.6 % can I get admission in Riphah with this aggregate? And also I am selected for interview at IMDC... I have heard Foundation is good and its my priority can I get admission there with this aggregate?  Help plz.


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

R u overseas student?


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

No. M applying on local seat.


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Foundation dental college is not approved by pmdc yet.they'll come on 4th nov fr inspection.after tat only they'll take adm.if u've got a call frm imdc I guess u should go fr tat .its a good college .


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

But I want admission in Islamic International dental college. What about it? I have heard they will display the merit lists on monday tuesday... do u know about the merit last year??


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

I think u'll get adm in iimc fr bds.dont worry.


----------



## ayshasamad (Jul 6, 2014)

hey guys do u have any idea of what the closing merit of bds for cmh was last year ? i have an aggregate of 80.6 do u think i can get in?


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Aamna thankyou  I got selected for the interview can you tell me about its weightage at Riphah? 
Aysha sorry no idea yar


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

If ur called fr interview at riphah then ur selected.interview is jst a formality.


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

OMG m so happy seriously?? Are u sure? My remarks on the website is that you have qualified for the interview for BDS on 6th nov.


----------



## rao ali (Nov 2, 2015)

Ayesha what was your aggregate on which ripha called you ?
Were you in bds program!.


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

They have not called me yet. But I have checked my remarks on website and its written You have qualified for the interview. My aggregate is 67.6 % and I have applied for BDS.


----------



## rao ali (Nov 2, 2015)

Well as far as i know you have qualified.
Best of luck.


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

You mean I am selected? Yar I 'm worried because my aggregate is too low :red:


----------



## rao ali (Nov 2, 2015)

Bds aggregate is always mostly low so don't worry and yes i you pay your fee u will get admitted.


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

But they haven't displayed merit lists on the website. And I am just selected for the interview. Have you applied in Riphah?


----------

